# Our first time in heat



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly is in heat. Is it normal to be rather moepy. She could just be pouting since she had to spend last week at my dads. We were in D.C. and Martinsburg WV for a vacation and to visit family. I come home and find this. Dad either hadn't noticed or "forgot" to tell me. He may have been embaressed since I had the kids with me when I picked her up but they are DD 15 and DS 13. My son won't have hadly anything to do with her and my daughter informed me I have potty duty until she is finished. Now that can be what 2-3 weeks? UGH :frusty: It is bad enough when I have to deal with it much less her. Wish I had had her fixed earlier I just keep putting it off.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww :kiss: Well, look at the positive side, some studies show that you decrease the risk of arthritis and bone diseases,etc, if you wait until after the first heat. You can go buy some diapers/pads if she's making a mess. I'd let her take extra naps and feed some extra food for iron, you know how ravenous that time of month can make us women. lol

hugs to Lil'

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is very normal to be mopey. A lot of times they just don't feel good. All my girls want to be a little closer to me when they get their first heat cycle. The bleeding doesn't last three weeks, thankfully. Each bitch is different, but you probably only have 7-10 days of any color.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, it is very normal to be mopey. A lot of times they just don't feel good. All my girls want to be a little closer to me when they get their first heat cycle. The bleeding doesn't last three weeks, thankfully. Each bitch is different, but you probably only have 7-10 days of any color.


Thank goodness. I have already purchased a garment went early this am last night she spotted on my bed sheets :Cry:. Just as a reminder how often do they have a cycle? I am thinking about every 6 mths is that right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine!  Two of my girls are pretty regular at every six months, and one is pure guesswork.

With the panties, pay extra attention to grooming the hair where it rubs because she will tend to mat more in those spots.

If you let her out in your yard without you, be forewarned that neighboring dogs will smell her for quite a long distance and you may be surprised by some visitors the next week or two.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I watch her out in the yard. She is rarely alone but especially right now. I do not want puppies from just any old dog. I am debateing keeping the panties on her tonight she has her own bed and didn't get anything on it last night just a drop on mine. I will watch for matts dillagently. It is funny I rarely see strange dogs around here but at 4AM this morning Lilly woke us up to tell us there was one in the yard. I will be very careful for the next 2 weeks. Thanks

This forum needs spell check I can't spell worth a hoot right now.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

O.K I am going to guess it is normal for the girl part to be rather LARGE. I mean this is such a learning experience for me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> O.K I am going to guess it is normal for the girl part to be rather LARGE.


 Do you mean her vulva? Yes, she will probably get quite swollen. Not all bitches swell much, but some of them get really huge. And we're the lucky ones with coated breeds. It's much more obvious on the breeds that have short hair.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty just finished her first season. The vulva does swell and the tits swell a little. Like Kimberly said brush often the areas of the diapers or panties. i didn't notice for 2 days and the hair in those areas was a mess. Smarty did not want to play and was not herself at all. She is back to her old self now.

If dogs have access to your yard they will wait for her to come out, so be careful.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks ladies. She isn't laying around as much today but is whiny. I brush her out every nite. I haven't seen any dogs yet with the except of the one in the middle of the nite that first day. It hasn't been back so thank the Lord.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Normally a female only has 4 or 5 days that they willingly accept a male. Sometimes between the 9 and 14th days, but alot of the males do not realize this and will hang around for a week.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

How's Lilly doing? Did everyone survive her first heat?

Lisa


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes we survived barely. It took almost 3 weeks with 2 of those you could see "something". My son wouldn't have hardly anything to do with her until she started shrinking back to normal size and he couldn't see the female part of her anatomy. He is 13 so I tried to understand. She now marks when we go for a walk I guess that is part of her being "mature" I don't know. I am thinking about having her fixed this wasn't fun the only reason I am hesitating is my mom and MIL want a puppy. But that is another whole story.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...I posted quickly about this in another forum, but wanted to post here & see if you all think this is normal. Amy started yesterday in heat. She's acting really strange, is this normal? She was up in my daughters room whining during the night. (I had just taken her out & she wouldn't do anything) This morning she would barely get off the couch. When I went upstairs to get my shoes to take her out, she pooped on the kitchen floor!!!!!!!!! I thought we were finally past that. I made her an extra special b'fast this morning b/c she didn't eat last night. She's just not listening to me & seems to be reverting to some of her old ways, even though I'm I know I'm being consistent with my "rules". 

Is this just hormonal? Do you think she's ticked off that I'm making her wear underwear? (she hates them!!!) What's the best way to handle her right now? Sorry if this is a totally dumb question, but I've never experienced this before & honestly, was hoping to have her spayed before she went into heat. The woman we got her from said that we had at least until mid-February & I had the appointment set. Now, the won't do it until April 1st.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds hormonal to me. Lilly was well "different" during her special time. She didn't like wearing a garment either but you gotta do something. I just took each day as it came and pretty much let her alone exept for brushing her out. Underwear can cause matts big time. The other furbaby mommies can help you more as they have been thru this more than once. Good luck.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I went to have Pebbles spayed when she was 7 months old. He checked her and said she had a slight case of vaginitis . He told me that if I spayed her with that there was a possibility that the infection could get into the urinary tract and she could have problems for the rest of her life. HE told me to wait until she had one heat cycle first. Then when I talked to the new vet at the Emergency care place she told me that this was a new study they had out but that she perosnally has found no difference at all. Now I wish I had done it. Sounds like I do not want to bother with heat. And 3 weeks...yikes..

Roe


----------

